
ICANN finally reveals who’s behind purchase of .org: It’s ***** and ****** - daddylonglegs
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/01/14/icann_org_redacted/
======
hatenberg
Just normal corruption. Nothing to see here, look over there at how evil China
is while we slip some cash to a Senator or two

